# Factory Crossbars ( Rack ) Installed



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I finally pulled the trigger on the factory cross bar racks. Thanks to Digital Outlaw for the 15% off Coupon :thumbup: 

So I'm not so sure about this rack. It does look nice and integrated, however with the LE spoiler it kinda makes the roof look busy. In my mind I thought (planned) I would only attach the rack when needed and most times would run with out the rack, however that sort of kills the utility of it for thos spur of the moment tie downs. 

It's not as noisy as I thought it would be, and I can barely hear it, however I have not been able to try it with the sun roof open, as it's raining right now and when i installed it.

My thoughts on this rack is it's nice, however I don't think it's as beefy as a Thule or a Yakima rack. The mounting feet of the rack are all plastic and this raises a durability question. The mounting is very clean, however GOD help the person if the lock nut that hold down the cross bar should ever break out of the plastic shell holding the nut in place.

I'll post more thoughts on it and how my Yakima Rocket Box may fit on it later... For now I'll hang on to tmy Yakima Racks in case I don't like the Factory ones. I'm still torn as to leave them on or just only when needed.


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I placed the Rocket box on top of the rack to see how it would fit. It does contact the rear spoiler so I will need to make a thin pad to protect the paint. Aditionally I'm not sure I really want too drill even mre holes in the box, and I may just buy a new one...

I guess we'll see.





Any one that has mounted hardware using the factory rack, what have you used for clamps? Thorongil......???


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

I have been driving around with the sunroof open and it can be noiser or quieter depending on the how windy it is outside. Suffice to say, I'm not happy with the wind noise that can be created with these racks, but will leave them on for the time being, as I want to be able to strap things to the roof at a moments notice.... The bummer is I'm one of those people that always drives with my roof and windows open, seldom using the A/C (ecept on the Hwy) *sigh*

Thorongil tells me the clamps that fit around the bars are available from Thule. :thumbup:


----------



## Thorongil (Mar 18, 2005)

The Clamps that came with the Cargo box fit perfectly.
I was at first concerned about the size of the box and the fact that Thule hadn't wind tunnel tested the truck with anything. Then I found out Nissan sells a Nissan Cargo box to fit the xtrail. Pretty much the same set op as well.
As a matter of fact the Thule dealer told me the Nissan box is probably made by YAkima or Thule and they just put a Nissan Sticker on it.

I have had it on since Mid-March and made several 800km trips at various speeds. Up to 130 kph actually and it is quiet and solid. I have been checking the crossbars during and after the trips so far they are rock solid.


----------



## Izombie (Apr 20, 2005)

where u bought that roof rack viperz? dealership? cuz i still have a 15% discount on accersories form nissan.
hey at least u have more space for ur tim hurton mug


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

IZombie, The rack is a factory rack from Nissan. I too used a 15% coupon that Digital Outlaw sent me. The cost was $240-ish

The funny thing was they had to order it for me. When the first one arrived we opened it up and it was for an Xterra :lol: So they had to reorder.

The Rocket Box, I had bought for my Honda Accord. 

, yeah, now I can carry 2 Tim's mugs with the box  


I was at Canadian Tire the other day and they had a Karrite box mounting kit that looks like it would do the job as well. Only thing is I don't need the extra clamps for round bars in the kit.

Throng, My dealer also told me the box is made by either Thule or Yakima, however they did not have a picture of it.


----------



## baziboune (May 17, 2007)

What is that digital outlaw coupon? This is a old thread, but I discovered this forum only last week :-( 

I am in the process of buying the factory crossbars for my 2005 x-trail and I wonder if there is still a way to get a discount on them.

Thank you.


----------



## eallin (Apr 23, 2007)

Are these genuine Nissan roof bars? They don't look like the ones I've seen here in the UK, but do look much better!

Ed.


----------



## xtrailer (Mar 20, 2007)

Where do you guys get the Nissan 15% coupon discount from? Can it be used for any accessories or just the roof rack? I also decided to go with the dealer solution but would like to somehow cut the rip-off price they have.


----------

